# Old Vintage Postcards of the Twentieth Century



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

Some interest old postcards of the twentieth century...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2010/11/tall-tale-postcards-of-twentieth.html


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2014)

Those are neat. I've got a couple around here somewhere. I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## littleowl (Mar 22, 2014)

Very good.
I wonder what they could have done with Photoshop.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)




----------

